# How was your General Deer Hunt? We had a fun day.



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Everyone’s post about deer numbers being down had me wondering how things would go on the General Deer Hunt. I wish I had some photos to share but the big one got away, as well as the little forkies. I spent last night camping out and braving the cold with my 3 boys and had a good day hunting today. We did see a bunch of deer and got my boy a shot on a decent 4 point. He missed a tough shot on a deer that got pushed through our area. He was just super excited to see and get to shoot at a decent sized buck. We also saw a handful of other bucks that were all on the move. The deer were certainly running for their lives today, which is what we expected.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

My brother came in from Iowa and got his first mule deer. He made a good shot on a spike. First legal deer we glassed up. He was pressed for time so he didn’t mind using his non resident tag on a spike. Camped out the night before. It was a good time.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

My wife has a general deer tag this season for the kamas unit. we've been seeing deer regularly over the past few weeks but not a single deer today. now that i think about it, didn't even see any hunters orange either. i did however see pelicans, seagulls, dolphins and all kinds of fish. guess that's what happens when your wife draws a tag and then books a trip to florida during the whole dang rifle hunt. good luck to all you going out this week for deer.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The good ol' days of deer hunting are right now, at least for me (I wasn't around in the 80's). Didn't see quite as many deer as last year, but still found multiple herds over the course of the morning, mostly does. People who got out ahead of us found the bucks and got some shooting. No luck for us.

So it goes. Still, it was great to be out hunting.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a feeling with the opening weather being cold, wet and snow in the higher elevations, Hunters are going to have good success this year. Come Monday they'll be active.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I have a feeling with the opening weather being cold, wet and snow in the higher elevations, Hunters are going to have good success this year. Come Monday they'll be active.


Saw 60'ish does in the morning at 9500ft, 3 different small bucks. Significant Other had a mishap and couldn't get off a shot at two patient bucks that stood there looking at her for about a minute... at 30 yards. /ugh... painful to watch.

We were up in the blizzard last night and it was coming down in AMAZING amounts. Over 6" in about an hour and a half and it was still coming down when we left. Deer were everywhere, just couldn't find a buck. Really hard to see through the trees. Saw maybe another 75 does that evening in groups of 4 to 16.

I love hunting in a blizzard!

We decided to not hunt this morning as weather showed it would be as bad in the AM and I didnt think there would be enough activity of the bucks. We're planning to hunt this evening, and I already have Monday / Tuesday off 

-DallanC


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Broke a ball joint and front axle. That is really fun.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

My wife got herself a young buck (2/1) opening morning about 9:30. As soon as she dropped him a nice 3/4 jumped up and stood there all confused trying to figure out why his little buddy had all of a sudden taken a dirt nap. That was tough to watch but she’s happy! She made a great 170 yard straight up hill shot. She’s deadly with that 243 of hers.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I went out with friends and family on the Stansburys. Now I've heard from several people this summer that the deer numbers are really down but I had no idea how bad it was until I saw for myself. We covered several canyons and draws and between seven of us, we saw two does all day and zero bucks. There definitely has been a major die off and the DWR needs to do something about it right now but that's not how they roll.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Brookie said:


> Broke a ball joint and front axle. That is really fun.


 Tough luck Brookie. Sounds like a story behind that bad luck that should be shared. I am sure their are many that could share some less than successful stories from hunting.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Didn’t see a buck. Only saw 9 does in 2 days. Snow didn’t come in like I would have liked. Just 60+MPH winds. 
And a mountain of orange. I think I’m going to save my points for a better unit


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Couldn’t locate any big deer to chase the first hour of the hunt, so My wife shot a 4x5 opening morning at about 8:30. She didn’t hunt last year due to having our baby, so she was a little trigger happy and wanted to just shoot one. I supported that so I gave her the green light on any deer she wanted. Yesterday afternoon I went out with my brother and only saw 1 buck in the blizzard. He gave him a pass because of his location and the fact it was snowing sideways. Got up this morning and decided to just glass from the road and see if we could find one close enough. As luck would have it, we found about 18 deer together with several bucks in it. My dad took his first, then my brother decided he better shoot one. Not too often you can pull a double with your dad from the road. Both were 3x4s. It was a fun hunt, but the numbers of deer just aren’t there anymore. There needs to be some tag cuts statewide. Didn’t see anyone else with a deer, but did see a lot of people hiking around confused about where all the deer were.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Sounds about like we would expect for a general hunt with a mixed bag of results. I grew up in Idaho so don’t have a good historical reference for deer populations in Utah. SE Idaho, where we have hunted deer the past few years has been hit pretty hard by the winters which has led to seeing lots fewer deer. It was kinda nice to be in to them a bit here even if we didn’t get an animal on the ground. This was first hunting trip for my two 11 year old boys. Their young eyes were spotting deer for us left and right. It was was just a ton of fun being out enjoying the hunt with my boys. My 15 year old said he dreamed last night about the buck we missed and keeps saying, “I just can’t stop thinking about that buck. That was a lot of fun.” Harvesting an animal would be great but I am reminded time and time again that harvesting is far from the being the best part of hunting.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Went back up this afternoon, immediately started running across small bands of deer. 

Finally found a buck in some THICK aspen, I mean crazy thick where you just see hints of deer as they move through. We pegged the buck as 5th and last of the small group he was running with. She made a single OUTSTANDING high shoulder shot on him at 150 yards with about a 12" window through the trees. It was pretty wild, I was standing behind her and could barely make out the shoulder with binos. I said do you have a clear view of the shoulder? She had a steady rest off a downed tree and said yes, then I said well if you feel good about it, take a shot. Deer only went one direction, straight down. 

Also got lucky, when we got to it, we found it was about 150 yards above a road. So I had her drag it down the steep hillside while I went back up to bring my atv around. Pretty slick.

It was really cold though... and 8-10" of slick snow. Winter is just about here I think. Passed a couple people dressing deer on the way down to the trailhead, so they were definitely active this evening.

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Awesome job guys and sorry to hear from others as it seems tough and my first year hunting utah so might just be me too. But was out today with my boy who has a tag in the west. Tons of does all over. Did see a couple forks and one smaller 3x3. I wanted him to squeeze the trigger on it but let him make the decision and he didnt want to. I decided okay his tag and figured good on him as its all learning especially if we dont get into others. He had a blast though and several days left.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a Kamas tag and didn't see any bucks. I only saw 20 or so does in two days. I usually see more then that in these areas. Numbers seem low this year on the Kamas unit.


----------



## DAdams23 (Sep 28, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> I went out with friends and family on the Stansburys. Now I've heard from several people this summer that the deer numbers are really down but I had no idea how bad it was until I saw for myself. We covered several canyons and draws and between seven of us, we saw two does all day and zero bucks. There definitely has been a major die off and the DWR needs to do something about it right now but that's not how they roll.


I agree... I saw about the same number of hunters as I did deer. Really REALLY need to cut the tags in half for this unit. At least for a year or two

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Saw a few bucks and does. One of our group missed one opening morning.
Not many shots opening day.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

It's my first year for my boy to hunt and my 15 year old daughter has a tag as well. I took my boy out on the early hunt for a couple of days and we seen probably 10 different bucks including a decent 3X4 with a split G1 and a heavy 4X4. My son had his chance on a 3X3 with G1's @ 340 yards but he didn't click the safety off all the way and by the time he figured that out the deer had turned and fed up and over the ridge. It was a great learning experience for him. It was that moment he realized that I wasn't full of crap when I told him that killing a deer is a lot different than shooting a target at the range.  We are headed out again on Wednesday for the last few days of the hunt.


----------



## GISkev (Oct 22, 2018)

My wife and I put the sneak on 4 bucks and got to a nice dead rest spot at 175 yds. BOOM, then BOOM. 2 mid size bucks down! We saw bigger bucks that were too far out, but I'm impatient and I've got a day job and happy to have meat in the freezer without taking a bunch of time off work!

Saw 20 or so Sat/Sun am's... 50/50 split bucks/does.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Didn't even see a deer!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My friends went out on the West side of the Stansburys yesterday to an old standby canyon where they've always had luck, they didn't even see a single deer but they did see two lions running together.:neutral:


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> My friends went out on the West side of the Stansburys yesterday to an old standby canyon where they've always had luck, they didn't even see a single deer but they did see two lions running together.:neutral:


I wouldn't be sad if there's 2 less lions in Utah as of today...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’ll let you all know how my GS Deer opening goes when it finally happens on Wednesday.

I’m not sure if everyone posting on the thread is a super hunter or what but most say they saw numerous bucks and had their pick of the litter...not typical of our hunts. We usually shoot the first and every buck we see because we are unlikely to see another.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

KineKilla said:


> I'll let you all know how my GS Deer opening goes when it finally happens on Wednesday.
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone posting on the thread is a super hunter or what but most say they saw numerous bucks and had their pick of the litter...not typical of our hunts. We usually shoot the first and every buck we see because we are unlikely to see another.


My guess is most peoples idea of numerous bucks compared to my and some others idea of numerous bucks, is very different. I was very disappointed in the amount of bucks and total number of deer. I saw probably 20 bucks and maybe 75 does/fawns. All bucks were 3.5 years old or younger


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This thread is tragic. An absolute stain on our society of hunters! 

All these success reports, and this thread does not have a single picture. 

Shameful, I tell ya. A crying shame!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> This thread is tragic. An absolute stain on our society of hunters!
> 
> All these success reports, and this thread does not have a single picture.
> 
> Shameful, I tell ya. A crying shame!


Come Nilla, we're on the internet. Like someone said in another post; we have to assume everyone is lying. Both he ones that saw a lot of deer and the ones that saw hardly any or at all. -O,-


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

we chased deer ALL DAY in 1'-3' feet of snow. Chased a stud for miles and miles and let a couple in the scope go as i didn't want to slip up and take out a couple quarters . 

Prob dont have time to go again as i have an OR elk hunt this week, but it sure was fun in all that snow and was a dream tracking them. Just barely got the truck out of there, saw lots of BIG trailers on Wasatch East and a few may be stuck there all winter at this point .


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have heard a lot of doom and gloom about the Beaver unit lately. My grandfather in law took one of his grandkids out on the opener to the part of the Beaver they always hunt and find small bucks easy enough and all they saw were 4 does the whole day. Brutal.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't have a rifle mule tag but I've been out trying to fill my archery tag. Saturday, not great. Wayyyyy to many hunters. Post storm yesterday, awesome. No hunters. But I didn't get up high until late afternoon. Today, awesome. No hunters. Failed stalk on a really nice buck. Got to within 50 yards but it was super brushy and then the wind switched before I could get to a shooting lane.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

cdbright said:


> we chased deer ALL DAY in 1'-3' feet of snow. Chased a stud for miles and miles and let a couple in the scope go as i didn't want to slip up and take out a couple quarters .
> 
> Prob dont have time to go again as i have an OR elk hunt this week, but it sure was fun in all that snow and was a dream tracking them. Just barely got the truck
> out of there, saw lots of BIG trailers on Wasatch East and a few may be stuck there all winter at this point .


I saw the same up there today. 2 motorhomes on duschene ridge were highcentered in the middle of the road. They woke up this am and decided to try and get out. I sat all am waiting for it to clear as could only see 50 yards but snow never let up. Tomorrow hopefully will be good.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Saturday morning at first light I gave a free pass to 2 small bucks. I had them at 25 yards. The rest of the day was spent behind the spotting scope and binos watching for something bigger. 

Sunday morning, woke up to a snow covered mountain. Hiked up a canyon and watched a lot of does and fawns, and a shizload of Turkeys. Spent the day behind spotting scope and binos and couldn't turn up anything big. Passed on 2 smaller bucks again at 55 yards. Found a dead fawn that was shot some time on Saturday. DWR was informed.

Monday was more of the same thing, a lot of glassing and hiking only to see 150ish does and fawns. I didn't see a buck.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Saturday morning at first light I gave a free pass to 2 small bucks. I had them at 25 yards. The rest of the day was spent behind the spotting scope and binos watching for something bigger.
> 
> Sunday morning, woke up to a snow covered mountain. Hiked up a canyon and watched a lot of does and fawns, and a shizload of Turkeys. Spent the day behind spotting scope and binos and couldn't turn up anything big. Passed on 2 smaller bucks again at 55 yards. Found a dead fawn that was shot some time on Saturday. DWR was informed.
> 
> Monday was more of the same thing, a lot of glassing and hiking only to see 150ish does and fawns. I didn't see a buck.


You need to hunt "Buck Ridge" I'm telling ya, nothing but bucks, not a single doe on that ridge.


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

First thing Saturday and husband and wife on the ridge next to us wounded a great buck. They needed help finding it. I spent 4 hours tracking this buck for about 1.5 miles before we jumped him and finished him off. Didn't see any other bucks but, we did see about 2 dozen does.

















Monday we were back in the same canyon. Didn't see a single buck but, did see about 2 dozen does again.

Smokepole


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

My wife was able to harvest this on the General, on BLM


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Couple of great bucks there!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats guys. Dandy bucks you got there.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Dang im nervous about posting mine after seeing those beasts. Spent last 2 days in the snow and just wouldnt stop till after I shot mine today. The snow wasnt super deep but man the drifts were pretty crazy from what im use to. I chained up though and got to a spot where Ive seen some decent ones but back in archery. I couldnt turn anything up partially my fault im sure but got a small 3x4 I settled for so I can get to my kids west tag. Not big but I worked my butt off solo and getting him out as steep as heck. Utah is no joke. Hats off to ya guys! I will post a pic if one of you can tell me how to get them right side up. Tried everything on phone cant figure it out and dont want to be an idiot sending them like that. Thanks to a bunch of ya for your advice being my first year here.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On your picture you need to load it onto a computer, then turn it the correct direction to get the orentation right and save it. Then post it. You can also go to a photo hosting site such as Imgr and open a free account, post it there, straighten it out and then link to it back here. Or if you like I'll see if I can give you a hand, I'll send you a PM 

I have one picture that no matter what I do it is sideways on this forum, and only this forum. I guess that the elk I have a picture of just feel lazy when here. 

By the way congrats on the deer. Andy deer from a spike on up is a worthwhile trophy when you work hard to get it


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Critter I appreciate it!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

What critter said, sooner the better 👌🤞😁


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Think I got the pics fixed. Thanks Critter!!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

🤩

Congrats to you sir!! Awesome job. The snow had to make it super fun! A giant snow man would make for a great location marker. 😁🤔


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

olibooger said:


> &#129321;
> 
> Congrats to you sir!! Awesome job. The snow had to make it super fun! A giant snow man would make for a great location marker. &#128513;&#129300;


Thanks bud. It actually was pretty dang cool especially today as no one was up there. Beautiful world we live in.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Aznative said:


> Dang im nervous about posting mine after seeing those beasts. Spent last 2 days in the snow and just wouldnt stop till after I shot mine today. The snow wasnt super deep but man the drifts were pretty crazy from what im use to. I chained up though and got to a spot where Ive seen some decent ones but back in archery. I couldnt turn anything up partially my fault im sure but got a small 3x4 I settled for so I can get to my kids west tag. Not big but I worked my butt off solo and getting him out as steep as heck. Utah is no joke. Hats off to ya guys! I will post a pic if one of you can tell me how to get them right side up. Tried everything on phone cant figure it out and dont want to be an idiot sending them like that. Thanks to a bunch of ya for your advice being my first year here.


Way to get it done AZNative! Congrats on your harvest. With all the work you have put in you certainly deserve it. I'm with Critter. No need to be self conscious about posting the photo. You got a buck on the ground. That is more than I can say at this point. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats AZ!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Congrats to all on the success!! My younger brother and I crested a ridge opening morning to find a dandy he spotted 300 yards away. After 10 minutes of watching the buck he smelt us and was ready to leave and BOOM buck down. He’s now at the taxidermist for a euro. Scored 155”. Saw several people take some yearling bucks as well. Was told by the officer at the check station this was the biggest brought in. Great time with the brothers and my dad. Older brother had a chance at nice 4 point but held off for something bigger. We will see if we can get on something of size for him this weekend. If not it’s amazing to watch mule deer. Definitely blessed to have those kind of days to just admire smart bucks evade hunters and not know there’s another one eyeing him down. Also the Snow was crazy to pull trailers out of Sunday!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good job AZ, thats a fine animal.


-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Dallan and BGD!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats AZ! Looks like a great buck! Lots of hard work and adventure wrapped up in that one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Never hunted rifle deer before, so I went along with a family member to help glass and pack. I'm afraid I didn't leave the mountains with a rosy picture.

- There was a pumpkin to be found in every draw, on every ridge, in every bowl, and on every slope in every aspect of direction.

- Even areas that would require a backpack in, had a ton of trucks and horse trailers at trailhead parking.

- Lots of Does, but VERY few bucks. Frankly I'm wondering how the species manages to procreate.

- Got back into town last night, and when I closed my eyes, all i could see were deer tracks and scat in the snow burned into my brain.

I knew there was a reason I avoided rifle season.









I'm don't know if i'll ever help out on a deer rifle tag again, but I do know I will NEVER, NEVER put in for one. I'll stick with smokepoles, and stick slingers.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Never hunted rifle deer before, so I went along with a family member to help glass and pack. I'm afraid I didn't leave the mountains with a rosy picture.


Yea if you aren't used to it, its a big change from other hunts.



> - There was a pumpkin to be found in every draw, on every ridge, in every bowl, and on every slope in every aspect of direction.
> 
> - Even areas that would require a backpack in, had a ton of trucks and horse trailers at trailhead parking.


Interesting, we're seeing noticeably fewer and fewer hunters each rifle hunt. Been trending that way for quite a while. Last year was a an exception as there was a bump in people we ran across. I kindof wish there were a few more people showing up, we hunt an escape route that needs bored hunters hiking around to run the deer past us.



> - Lots of Does, but VERY few bucks. Frankly I'm wondering how the species manages to procreate.


Bucks just haven't started grouping up with the does yet. I noted on the ML hunt the bucks we found were all solo, well away from other deer. This is still continuing. As we approach the rut, the bucks will show up. It's a weird year, things seem to be running late this year.

I'll bet its dramatically different next weekend vs opening weekend in terms of bucks seen. Thats kindof how the Rifle hunt works, you hope they start to gather up as we approach the rut. Thats also what made the old ML hunt in Nov so freaking cool 

-DallanC


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Man, last week we were trying to get off the mountain in a blizzard. This weekend I got sun burned. Lots of does the last 2 days but only one very small buck that got out dodge fast. Me and the boy had tag soup for dinner. Just as bitter tasting as I remember. But, two nights of camping and hunting with my dad and son was a ton of fun, in spite of the lack of bucks.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

BGD said:


> Man, last week we were trying to get off the mountain in a blizzard. This weekend I got sun burned. Lots of does the last 2 days but only one very small buck that got out dodge fast. Me and the boy had tag soup for dinner. Just as bitter tasting as I remember. But, two nights of camping and hunting with my dad and son was a ton of fun, in spite of the lack of bucks.


What unit were you hunting? I probably saw around 200 does and only 6 bucks, 5 were smaller than I like and 1 was a giant that I messed up on and ruined the opportunity. Such is life


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> BGD said:
> 
> 
> > Man, last week we were trying to get off the mountain in a blizzard. This weekend I got sun burned. Lots of does the last 2 days but only one very small buck that got out dodge fast. Me and the boy had tag soup for dinner. Just as bitter tasting as I remember. But, two nights of camping and hunting with my dad and son was a ton of fun, in spite of the lack of bucks.
> ...


 Wasatch East. Saw a few bucks last week. Had a difficult time turning them up this week.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hunttilidrop said:


> My wife got herself a young buck (2/1) opening morning about 9:30. As soon as she dropped him a nice 3/4 jumped up and stood there all confused trying to figure out why his little buddy had all of a sudden taken a dirt nap. That was tough to watch but she's happy! She made a great 170 yard straight up hill shot. She's deadly with that 243 of hers.


I ended up killing this 3x4 he was talking about on Friday morning.

It was a really fun deer hunt this year, other than when huntilidrop and I got my daughter on a nice 2 point Thursday night and I was focused too much on keeping her steady and not watching her form with the rifle. When she shot and missed the gun punched her in the cheek bone. Which resulted in instant tears and a bruised confidence. When the 3x4 and the same 2 point she missed showed up the next morning she was still too shaken and wouldn't shoot. So I had her watch the old man knock one down.

I would say deer numbers are about the same this year as the last few years. I saw a few more bucks this year than last year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Saturday the orange was all over the hills everywhere. Sunday after the storm only a few brave souls came back out in the snow/cold. By monday it was pretty quiet up there. It is amazing how many people come out on opening day of the rifle hunt.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

3arabians said:


> I ended up killing this 3x4 he was talking about on Friday morning.
> 
> It was a really fun deer hunt this year, other than when huntilidrop and I got my daughter on a nice 2 point Thursday night and I was focused too much on keeping her steady and not watching her form with the rifle. When she shot and missed the gun punched her in the cheek bone. Which resulted in instant tears and a bruised confidence. When the 3x4 and the same 2 point she missed showed up the next morning she was still too shaken and wouldn't shoot. So I had her watch the old man knock one down.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I gotta ask. Why are people still cutting the throats on their animals? With a shot like that, the deer was dead and heart had quit pumping long before you got up to it...

I'm just seeing it a lot and I don't get why people are still doing it


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

sheepassassin said:


> I'm sorry, but I gotta ask. Why are people still cutting the throats on their animals? With a shot like that, the deer was dead and heart had quit pumping long before you got up to it...
> 
> I'm just seeing it a lot and I don't get why people are still doing it


No problem. Old habits are hard to break I guess. You're right he was long dead on my arrival. I wasn't bleeding the deer out when I did that. My old man taught us that because it makes yanking the windpipe along with heart and lungs easier. Unless I'm shoulder mounting a deer or I can't get him out whole I have always cut the throat through the windpipe to make my gutting job go a little smoother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

3arabians said:


> No problem. Old habits are hard to break I guess. You're right he was long dead on my arrival. I wasn't bleeding the deer out when I did that. My old man taught us that because it makes yanking the windpipe along with heart and lungs easier. Unless I'm shoulder mounting a deer or I can't get him out whole I have always cut the throat through the windpipe to make my gutting job go a little smoother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense. I didn't think about that. Most of the animals I kill either get quartered or boned out, so it's not something I'd do frequently


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Whats really wierd are eastern hunters splitting the entire rib-cage all the way past the brisket... I guess they like to lay the deer out all nice and orderly before they begin to remove vitals. My dad told me, dont do that... it just gets more dirt and crap inside when you drag it.


Whens the last time anyone saw someone "skin" a deer using the rock rope and truck method? LOLz... I've yet to ever see that work. Always gets the hide about halfway off then the neck tears off and the half skinned buck falls to the dirt.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Whats really wierd are eastern hunters splitting the entire rib-cage all the way past the brisket... I guess they like to lay the deer out all nice and orderly before they begin to remove vitals. My dad told me, dont do that... it just gets more dirt and crap inside when you drag it.I watched a video of cleaning a deer. It showed the person opening it up that way and then the neck along with splitting the pelvic bone. Then when they cut the windpipe they just dragged all the guts out with a couple more cuts, one at the diaphragm and the other around the anus. It actually looked pretty neat the way that they did it.
> 
> Whens the last time anyone saw someone "skin" a deer using the rock rope and truck method? LOLz... I've yet to ever see that work. Always gets the hide about halfway off then the neck tears off and the half skinned buck falls to the dirt.Works great if you skin the deer withing a hour or so of killing it
> 
> -DallanC


Eastern hunters are just weird to start with.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Eastern hunters are just weird to start with.


Yes they are! There is a thread over on Bowsite about how to get a whole whitetail in the back of a pickup truck.
I will say I am impressed with Dallan's ATV loading trick though. But I generally don't get lucky enough to shoot something I can get to with a vehicle.


----------



## Stinky Boots (Jul 10, 2019)

I did not see a deer on my muzzy hunt until day 9, Even then it was only 5 does and a teeny spike that I passed up. I have no qualms about taking a small one but this little guy was extra small. In all fairness I usually do pretty good in this spot and it is a low density area which gets little pressure because of it. So I rolled the dice and lost. Was my first year using a flintlock and in hindsight sorta wish I took that spike. Nah! Maybe?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

middlefork said:


> Yes they are! There is a thread over on Bowsite about how to get a whole whitetail in the back of a pickup truck.
> I will say I am impressed with Dallan's ATV loading trick though. But I generally don't get lucky enough to shoot something I can get to with a vehicle.


We commonly load whole deer into the back of the truck. At that time there is usually at least 2 people to load it into the truck. Now the trick is to get one loaded up onto a 4 wheeler by yourself and add to that a very big buck at that.

My muzzle loader buck


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I’ll 2nd this^^^ My buck wasn’t as big and I’m probably 20 years younger than critter. I got the antlers up to the foot rest on the wheeler then sat backwards on the seat and wrestled that heavy SOB up there! Had to make sure I placed him properly so as not to get gored on the rough ride back down the trail. Always make sure you have enough bungy cords as well! Sure beat quartering and packing dead weight or dragging it a ways though. I’ll take the latter every day!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> We commonly load whole deer into the back of the truck. At that time there is usually at least 2 people to load it into the truck. Now the trick is to get one loaded up onto a 4 wheeler by yourself and add to that a very big buck at that.
> 
> My muzzle loader buck


Monroe bucks don't count :smile: Just kidding!
I just thought it was funny while they were discussing whitetails.
And again that is a sweet buck.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Hunttilidrop said:


> I'll 2nd this^^^ My buck wasn't as big and I'm probably 20 years younger than critter. I got the antlers up to the foot rest on the wheeler then sat backwards on the seat and wrestled that heavy SOB up there! Had to make sure I placed him properly so as not to get gored on the rough ride back down the trail. Always make sure you have enough bungy cords as well! Sure beat quartering and packing dead weight or dragging it a ways though. I'll take the latter every day!


Was that in the same area you guys were in a couple of years ago on the archery hunt?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

This one was fun getting onto the 4 wheeler by myself last year. Like trying to load a greased pig.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

No, it wasn’t middlefork. I would have needed extra bungys to keep him from sliding on top of me going down the same way we came up!😁


----------

